
Dissecting the local functions in C# 7 - GOPbIHbI4
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/seteplia/2017/10/03/dissecting-the-local-functions-in-c-7/
======
PaulHoule
You don't have to use the Y Combinator in C# anymore!

